
How you can begin blogging on internet - ayamohammed
https://code95.com/blog/how-you-begin-blogging-on-internet/#.V87VO4t_KOg.hackernews
======
tracymorgan8520
Nice article but there is so much more to add. As far as social media
marketing is concerned I think that Reddit should be essential. Yes, Facebook
and other social media sources are probably going to get you more traffic and
fans but if you want people who will criticise your work and start a
discussion then Reddit is the real thing.

